# New girl



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello,

my name is Alix  i'm 20 21 very soon and buying a TT. I'm very into my cars and always have been i currently own a VW polo and new beetle and an old beetle. I'm just now on the hunt for the TT that i'm wanting :lol: I don't really know what else to say so if you have any questions you wanna ask me feel free to throw them at me 

By the way this is my polo......it's not to many people's liking but i love her the way she is....although she no longer has those horrible back lights :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Woo Hoo Girlracer  Welcome [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Hmmmm so many questions....Best not ask them though


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Woo Hoo Girlracer  Welcome [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Hmmmm so many questions....Best not ask them though


I'm no girlracer lol i don't own a saxo and shop at argos :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome the polo looks good glad you changed the back lights


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Dammit i love Argoos


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome the polo looks good glad you changed the back lights


I went to Essen car show last year and have now made so many changes to the polo after everything i bought out there :lol:

This years Essen trip will be spent getting TT bits.....if i can find the TT i want.

Thank you for everyones welcomes


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Wecome to the forum, looking forward to seeing you on the track days 

TTOC next then?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Alix

Welcome to the Forum and a huge hug from The Powder Room 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, I bet it won't be long before your new babe is in your miTTS 

Hev x


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

WOW Hev is your TT really pink???

i'm going to look at a few this weekend so fingers crossed i will purches one only think is i love the look of the mk2 front bumpers with the extened grill does anyone know if they will fit on the mk1's??


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

her's ain't - but this one is


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A11XLG said:


> WOW Hev is your TT really pink???
> 
> i'm going to look at a few this weekend so fingers crossed i will purches one only think is i love the look of the mk2 front bumpers with the extened grill does anyone know if they will fit on the mk1's??


Hi Alix,

Welcome to the forum 

Have a look at the PPI Front end. There's a couple of posts on there by boggie who has this on his red coupe.

Of course, the first mod you'll have to do is to join the Owners' Club (click on my sig pic. :wink: ).

As you're in MK, maybe you could get down to the next Bucks meet (just south of Amersham) see the Events section  You should see quite a few TTs there in various states of mod 

Hope to see you at one soon.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A11XLG said:


> WOW Hev is your TT really pink???
> 
> i'm going to look at a few this weekend so fingers crossed i will purches one only think is i love the look of the mk2 front bumpers with the extened grill does anyone know if they will fit on the mk1's??


No but her cheeks go pink when she is using Hev Nav


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello Alix welcome aboard gawl 8) :-*


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> A11XLG said:
> 
> 
> > WOW Hev is your TT really pink???
> ...


Thanks for that I will def have to pop down......as soon as i get my TT i'll join the owners club i feel a bit odd being on here and not having a TT but i'm working on it :lol:

Thanks for the welcome's every one and Dotti I love your TT with the red interior too.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> A11XLG said:
> 
> 
> > WOW Hev is your TT really pink???
> ...


Nah, as Saint and Obi said, mine is not really pink ....................although ................... I could be tempted :roll:

Now dearest Obi, you know for a fact that HevNav does not have blonde moments, she just likes to go via the scenic route :lol: and when we girlies get chatting, we are prone to get a little side-tracked (although she doesn't talk much about lip-sticks and nail colours! :roll: ).

Hev x :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A11XLG said:
> ...


 :-* :-* :-*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A11XLG said:


> I'm no girlracer lol


... and there was me thinking you were A11XLG - Assistant Co-ordinator for the South Midlands, on the girlracer forums?!? :wink:


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

:lol: And there is a huge different i know about cars :lol:

Sorry that side of the car seen annoys me it full of people who buy someone elses car already modded or girls who have their boyfriends do it for them and just want everything pink!!!

Oh and not forgetting full of corsa's and nova's :?

Girlracer is the land of no free speech and blokes trying it on with younge girls who are old enough to know better :lol:

And that area is dead haven't you seen?? :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ooooooooooo k A ladyracer then


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

A11XLG said:


> I feel a bit odd being on here and not having a TT


Don't, I've been on here for nearly 6 years now and I've never owned a TT although I do drive an Audi 8)

Oh and welcome to the forum BTW :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A11XLG said:


> I feel a bit odd being on here and not having a TT


Well hurry up and find one then :wink:


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Alix 

Any more photos of the Polo, it looks pretty tasty! Good luck in the TT hunt and hope to see you at a few meets 8)


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

i own a silver TT and its for sale already.........i'm being overly picky and would like a black grey or a blue one.........it's also now my 4th :? so i'm going to sell three and then hunt for the PERFECT TT.

Thanks for the welcome everyone.

oh and Jay I will have some more photo's of the polo soon i'm spending the weekend fitting the new front bumper i bought back from germany last year :wink:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

A11XLG said:


> i own a silver TT and its for sale already.........i'm being overly picky and would like a black grey or a blue one.........


No your not being overly picky grey rocks [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

A11XLG said:


> oh and Jay I will have some more photo's of the polo soon i'm spending the weekend fitting the new front bumper i bought back from germany last year :wink:


Cool, would love to see them 

PS: You might be interested in this: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=60725 :wink:


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

i'm still trying to get hold of A11X TT I know it's on a TT and if their name isn't Alix then really they should sell it to me :lol:

But thanks for the post i've asked me how much he wants


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Alix. Good luck finding your dream TT!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

A11XLG said:


> Girlracer is the land of no free speech and blokes trying it on with younge girls who are old enough to know better :lol:


Whats the web address - sounds like i need to take a look.

ps any info on the easier girls welcome.


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

:lol: just pm them all :lol:

your get a come on from all of them they either can't drive yet or drive standard cars who hubcaps :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

A11XLG said:


> :lol: just pm them all :lol:
> 
> your get a come on from all of them they either can't drive yet or drive standard cars who hubcaps :lol:


Thats no bad thing - means i can do a runner once im done and they wont be able to keep up. :roll:


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

:lol: aslong as your ok thats all that matters.........i think you should sign up :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> As you're in MK, maybe you could get down to the next Bucks meet (just south of Amersham) see the Events section  You should see quite a few TTs there in various states of mod
> 
> Hope to see you at one soon.


Hi Alix :wink: Welcome to the forum

If you need a lift to the next Bucks meet let me know :lol:

Paul.. You beat me to it


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

awww thank you so much thats really nice of you 

I'm in Newton Longville if you know where that is??? between Mk and buckingham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A11XLG said:


> awww thank you so much thats really nice of you
> 
> I'm in Newton Longville if you know where that is??? between Mk and buckingham


We've got friends in NL - down School Drive  What's the name of the pub there that's won awards for it's food? Keep thinking about going up there for a meal but never got around to going.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Haven't been in the Powder Room for a few days and have only just seen this thread.

Welcome to the forum, Alix.  There are plenty of people on here who don't drive a TT. Some, like myself, used to drive a TT, but find it difficult not to log on here on a regular basis.  

Can I be a wee bit forward and ask if that's a picture of yourself used in your avatar?  :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

A11XLG said:


> awww thank you so much thats really nice of you
> 
> I'm in Newton Longville if you know where that is??? between Mk and buckingham


No problems  come to the next meet on the 23rd. Its a really good evening. I'm sure we would allow the Polo in 8)


----------

